# Media themed merchandise



## Cloud (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you ever bought media-themed merchandise? That's a pretty broad question, I realize, because it covers everything from the The Incredibles Lunchbox to a Lord of the Rings commemorative sword. I am not talking about books or movies, obviously, but other stuff--

I have a wonderful pair of "Highlander" katana earrings (which of course I cannot wear now since my lobes are at 8 gauge, but they are still beautiful).


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes... I have a whole plastic tub of star wars stuff and I have some Harry Potter stuff not as much as star wars but still some.

I like a lot of that stuff


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I used to have a _Jurassic Park_ alarm clock, but that was only because I needed one and it was on sale for something like two bucks.  It wasn't that bad a clock.

And I had a Data figurine from _Next Generation_.  And when I was in fifth grade (back when dinosaurs still walked the earth), I had a _Man From UNCLE_ lunch box.  God, I loved that show.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 27, 2006)

I love "action figures" from all sorts of movies etc.  Some really cool monsters, weapons and stuff out there.  I've always wanted to decorate a powder room in action figures.


----------



## Clank (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife bought me a Lego Jedi Starfighter last Christmas which along with various old star wars figures, Wallace & Gromit figurines and Mechs can be found on my work desk. (Not that I'm still a little kid at heart or anything!);D


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll be more than a little surprised if this impresses anybody but me, but in Grade One, my pride and joy was my Lassie lunchbox. The thermos had a farm scene with Lassie leaping over a split-rail fence. I would put the thermos on the top edge of my desk, and let it roll down, and Lassie would vault that fence over and over. 

*big, wistful sigh*


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the Lord of the Rings Posters, which will get framed and hung up (finally) in my new home. There's also two Discworld posters. One of the whole Discworld being carried on Great A'Tuin and the elephants. The other is of Death on Binky.

There's also two mugs; one with the heroes and one with the villians. Both mugs have the words inscribed on the One Ring written along the bottom. They appear in glowing Elvish characters when you pour hot water into the mugs. Needless to say I poured a lot of hot water into them when I first got them.

I also have a copy of the One Ring, which a good friend gave me. It also has the inscription on it and I usually wear it on a chain since it's way too big for any of my fingers. She also gave me a Lord of the Rings charm bracelet. It has on it: the leaf from the brooch given by Galadriel to hold the cloaks; the One Ring; a pipe; the symbol on Aragorn's ring; a spider; a bow with an arrow, a wizard's hat and a tiny wooden box with 'seeds' written on it. 

I have a Harry Potter poster with all the book covers to date, which hangs on my bathroom door. There's also a whole bunch of Lord of the Rings bookmarks. Finally, there's a map of Middle Earth on something which was made to look like old parchment.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 30, 2006)

I had a Doctor Who mug  with a heat-sensitive TARDIS on it.  When you filled it up with hot water, the TARDIS disappeared.  Very cool, but the magic went away after a few years of reapeated washing.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 30, 2006)

Nesacat said:


> There's also two mugs; one with the heroes and one with the villians. Both mugs have the words inscribed on the One Ring written along the bottom. They appear in glowing Elvish characters when you pour hot water into the mugs. Needless to say I poured a lot of hot water into them when I first got them.



That reminds me...I had a plastic cup from McDonald's on which the Genie from _Aladdin_ appeared when you poured a cold beverage in it.  I loved that cup, since the Genie is my favorite Disney character...after all, in the original film, Robin Williams was his voice, and was perfect in the role.  And I also had a large Genie doll.  I'd forgotten that I had those.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 30, 2006)

I wants one of those TARDIS mugs.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 30, 2006)

Currently nothing I've paid for directly. Only a few LotR collecting cards I got with a magazine when FotR came out. My boyfriend has a rather extensive collection of SW action figures, and some spaceships as well, though.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 30, 2006)

Nesacat said:


> I wants one of those TARDIS mugs.


 

It didn't make the NOISE (tried to come up with a phonetic equivalent but couldn't) when it disappeared, though, drat it!  Had to supply that myself!


----------

